

Show HN: TripLingo- language learning for travelers. - onwardly
http://www.TripLingo.com

======
ColinWright
Assuming you want feedback, even if simply to decide it's wrong, for what it's
worth I offer the following observations.

I stared at the screen for some time trying to work out what to click to find
out what it looks like, how it works, and how it feels to use. I still don't
know any of these, but eventually found the huge "BUY NOW AND DOWNLOAD" bits
after the fold. That seems sub-optimal.

There's a lot telling me how good it is, but nothing letting me try a few
phrases for myself. The adage is "Show, don't tell" and I think you need more
of that. And I don't mean a video, I mean a representative experience, even if
it's tiny. One phrase, two phrases, and there's every chance I'd say yes. With
nothing telling me what it's like, no chance.

I even need to click through to a specific language to get a sense of what
it's like. That seems wrong. There's nothing to click, nothing to see, nothing
to interact with, and despite trying, I very quickly felt like giving up.

So I suggest you think more carefully about the limited, first page of real
estate. Give me something, anything, to see what it's like to use. Maybe the
product is great, but I have no way of knowing.

~~~
onwardly
Thanks Colin for the feedback! Good points.

Specific responses:

\- We're in the process of creating that video. Definitely agree that's
important.

\- Good point regarding "showing"- the video should help with that, but I
think putting a little quick demo up would be helpful.

Thanks again for the feedback!

~~~
ColinWright
No! No, no, no no!!! I said:

    
    
       ... And I don't mean a video ...
    

I really _hate_ videos. _Really_ hate videos. They are slow, clumsy, and never
show what I'm interested in. My advice is never to create a video until you
have nothing else to spend your time on.

Showing is what matters. Let me play. Put your time into a limited version
that lets me know how it feels.

~~~
onwardly
Ha! Well, we'll still have a video, but point taken. We've got an interesting
part of the app that we're going to integrate into the core of the website,
which will also help.

Limited version coming as well...

------
onwardly
Our team formed at Startup Weekend in Atlanta three months ago, and its been
an amazing ride thus far. We're proud to have just launched TripLingo, which
creates a customized language-learning solution for travelers. We also teach
you how talk like people actually talk, including slang, idioms, etc.

[EDIT: All promo codes now redeemed...]

Would love to hear your feedback! Since we're all HN regulars, here are 20
promo codes: <http://www.triplingo.com/promos/blog?name=HackerNews>

P.S. FYI I posted a longer version of this yesterday- perhaps too long.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2519035>

------
espennilsen
Thanks for promo code!

Would love to see a web based application I could use from my computer. Maybe
even subscription based?

What about Russian language? It is the largest native language in Europe.

~~~
onwardly
Sure thing! Web based application in the works... and Russian is also pretty
high on our priority list- should be live in less than 2 months...

------
wccrawford
"Technology" says "Android". "Buy" link goes to iTunes.

